# Water in hull (j16) WHAT WOULD BE CHEAPER? Also what foam?



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay well i have water in my hull 
My j16's full!
But what would be cheaper or better in the end?
Buying a new j16 hull ($1500) or redoing the hole thing?
If I'm going to rip up the deck i will be redoing the whole thing....

but whats better in the end? or cheaper.

ALSO---- Whats the most buoyant foam out there so i can float skinnier.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The problem is not just having water in the foam,
but the way that the foam is encapsulated.

http://www.carolinaskiff.com/factory.html

Each foam "log" is individually installed and glassed in place.
To drain the water a series of holes will have to be drilled
both through the deck and the bottom of the hull to drain the water out.
A hole is needed through the top and the bottom of each "log".
I'd drill one line of holes along one side of the hull through the deck,
and the other line of hulls through the bottom along the other side of the hull.
Tilt the hull so the water drains towards the bottom drill holes.
After as much moisture as can be, is removed, the holes would have to be resealed.
Drilling and sealing holes is cheap, drying out the "logs" is time consuming.
Drill the holes, cover the boat in a dark colored tarp to increase hull temperature,
leave outside in direct sun to bake the hull.
Don't allow any additional water to enter the hull as long as any holes are open.
It's what I'd do if I had that problem.

                                      :'(


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Whats the most buoyant foam out there so i can float skinnier


Foam inside a boat does not aid in floating skinny. Lighten the load and you will float skinnier.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

What if you removed the deck. You could see which area was waterlogged and then decide whether you want to repair/rebuild or look for a new hull. I have seen Boston Whaler dealers suspend a boat upright after drilling some long holes through the stern into the hull. Over considerable time a lot of water would drain. You will need to locate the leak or leaks and eventually repair them.

Frank_S


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> > Whats the most buoyant foam out there so i can float skinnier
> 
> 
> Foam inside a boat does not aid in floating skinny.  Lighten the load and you will float skinnier.


really the foam doesnt add any buoyancy? then what should i use to fill the space


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> > > Whats the most buoyant foam out there so i can float skinnier
> >
> >
> > Foam inside a boat does not aid in floating skinny.  Lighten the load and you will float skinnier.
> ...


Foam adds* back up *buoyancy in the event that you puncture your hull and start taking on water. Where ever you have foam it keeps water from filling the chamber, and with foam being lighter than water(lighter by about 58 pounds per cubic foot) you stay afloat.

Foam is the best option for filling the space, it is light, economical, and I believe it is a structural element in the design of a CS.


----------

